# Has anyone used Chip Foose's color on their Lo Lo?



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

https://www.basfrefinish.com/cgi-bi....0&action=ProductsFooseColors&lvl1Menu=Colors


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Most of his colors are nuetral and really boring


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

lowdeville said:


> Most of his colors are nuetral and really boring


*LIKE HIS CARS....*


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

That.blue is bad ass


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

lowdeville said:


> Most of his colors are nuetral and really boring


And what color (colour) is your Caddy? Have you seen any of the color in person yet?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> That.blue is bad ass


X2..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

lowdeville said:


> Most of his colors are nuetral and really boring


He Sure Makes alot of Money for His stuff being Neutral and Boring.To each His Own.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

The Scientist said:


> And what color (colour) is your Caddy? Have you seen any of the color in person yet?


:roflmao: the funny thing is his caddy is base white cant get any more neutral or boring than that. hell be back saying it makes the car look luxurious or some shit:|.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I've seen it used and no matter what color you buy it magically comes out as a two tone paint job


----------



## Yung Fundi (Jun 8, 2012)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: the funny thing is his caddy is base white cant get any more neutral or boring than that. hell be back saying it makes the car look luxurious or some shit:|.


a car with a nice paint job and some rims is a custom :|


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Yung Fundi said:


> a car with a nice paint job and some rims is a custom :|


not when it has canadian plates


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Lownslow302 said:


> :roflmao: the funny thing is his caddy is base white cant get any more neutral or boring than that. hell be back saying it makes the car look luxurious or some shit:|.


My beater big body summer daily is ice pearl over white base,but I'm not going to try and explain that to a fucking toy car builder......:roflmao:
My 61 is green metal flake,so fuck off and quit following me around like a butthurt puppy.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

The butterscotch pearl sounds interesting(now that I look),but really the rest are so close to some of the factory oem colors why bother?
All you're doing is buying into his branding,and I dunno about down there,but BASF is only sold to bodyshops up here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't know about his paint, but his hair looks like it would make a superb seat cushion.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

baldylatino said:


> That.blue is bad ass


X 3 on that Blue. Reminds me of the Bentley Continental color I love!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *LIKE HIS CARS....*


Diamond plate makes a car so much better


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> I've seen it used and no matter what color you buy it magically comes out as a two tone paint job


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

manu samoa said:


> I've seen it used and no matter what color you buy it magically comes out as a two tone paint job


:|


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *LIKE HIS CARS....*


I'm not a fan of Mr Foose or his hair....but just because his cars don't look like a typical paisa belt buckle from Texas doesn't mean his cars aren't built to incredibly high standards with nice detail.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

^^^ Gotta agree with you, althou some times it seems his creations walk the line between hitech and bad taste. But who cares anyway 

Hows BASF paint in general anyway, as i can buy direct from their warehouse if worth the .


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The paints only as good as the prep used before you shoot it, the painter who sprays it and prep after it's done...


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> :|
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

apart from design and sketches , what did Chip do on those cars ? just curious and not including the 50 member build team


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Jack Bauer said:


> I'm not a fan of Mr Foose or his hair....but just because his cars don't look like a typical paisa belt buckle from Texas doesn't mean his cars aren't built to incredibly high standards with nice detail.


 3 time Riddler winner, pretty much gives away the quality of the shit hes built, not to mention the shitload of AMBR awards. Boyd's most famous cars were designed by foose


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

pancho pistolas said:


> apart from design and sketches , what did Chip do on those cars ? just curious and not including the 50 member build team


:rofl::werd:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

lowdeville said:


> Most of his colors are nuetral and really boring


Disagree, his paint jobs are beautiful. Different car game, he would probably say our paint jobs are loud and obnoxious.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Disagree, his paint jobs are beautiful. Different car game, he would probably say our paint jobs are loud and obnoxious.


Don't know why you and the model builders are getting all bent out of shape,even he says his paint jobs are low key so as not to draw attention away from the build quality.:uh:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

not all but most of his cars are badass..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

lowdeville said:


> Don't know why you and the model builders are getting all bent out of shape,even he says his paint jobs are low key so as not to draw attention away from the build quality.:uh:


Bent out of shape must have a different meaning where you come from. Anywho, I don't see lowkey as a negative.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> 3 time Riddler winner, pretty much gives away the quality of the shit hes built, not to mention the shitload of AMBR awards. Boyd's most famous cars were designed by foose


True. I got to see some of his earlier stuff while I was attending Art Center Pasadena. His designs alone are unreal, good enough to work with J Mays (google him if you dont know). His builds may seem tame to the "untrained" eye, but...well....those who know just know...........


----------

